

Ask HN: Most Useful Bookmarklet? - andrewparker

Got any killer bookmarklets you like?<p>My favorite right now is "Instacalc", with "Zap Colors" coming in close second.
======
BSeward
I find <http://www.sprymedia.co.uk/article/Design> Design to be really handy
when I'm making sure text line cadence is right. It's handy all around for
design: powerful grid, rulers, measuring, and targeting tools.

<http://westciv.com/xray/> XRAY keeps a spot on my bookmark bar. It's an HTML-
traversing bookmarklet that lets me figure what's going on with underlying
HTML and positioning CSS without leaving the page. It's been somewhat
marginalized since Safari's Web Inspector started rocking so hard.

They; InstaPaper (also great); and Delicious/Facebook/Yahoo Bookmarks
share/post bookmarklets are what currently dominate my bookmark bar.

~~~
raju
Wow! Thanks for Design and XRAY. Those look to be pretty useful.

------
ichverstehe
<http://www.instapaper.com/> – definitely. It's so darn useful.

~~~
myoung
i'm a little biased, but check out <http://shifd.com/tools> similar to
instapaper, delicious, etc in that you can bookmark links, but you can also do
plain text (notes, addresses, recipes, etc). one use i like - you can
highlight addresses on a page and click the bookmarklet which will save to
shifd.com...then you can access the address+map on your phone.

------
tlrobinson
This JavaScript console w/ autocompletion, etc:
<http://tlrobinson.net/misc/console_bookmarklet.html>

------
vanekl
<http://turtle.dojotoolkit.org/~david/recss.html>

------
strick
"Gmail This" is great: <http://contrapants.org/blog/2005/07/gmailthis.html>

~~~
DTrejo
In my view it is better than Google Reader's "note this" (followed by
emailing). I say this because GmailThis! does not insert propaganda. It simply
pastes the link and preps you to email to a friend.

------
jacobbijani
The only ones I use are "Post to Tumblr" and "Save to pHome.us" (my site).

I submitted this handy bookmarklet the other day:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=206066>

It translates between local and remote urls, including the stuff after the
domain. <http://example.local/user/foo> becomes
<http://www.example.com/user/foo>

------
akirk
<http://www.blummy.com/> "The bookmarklet management bookmarklet"

Sorry for the plug, but it fits well :) Since I wrote Blummy, I have not
changed it much, but IMO it is still useful. The database contains 400
bookmarklets to add to your own blummy.

Also see [http://alexander.kirk.at/2006/08/02/unknown-blummy-
treasures...](http://alexander.kirk.at/2006/08/02/unknown-blummy-treasures/)

------
seregine
I like the one for <http://faves.com>, primarily because it's the social
bookmarking app most of my friends use. Del.icio.us is the other one.

------
ivankirigin
I tip sites I like with this: <http://tipjoy.com/bookmarklet>

We're going to expand on the functionality soon.

------
petercooper
The one that I use to post the current page to del.icio.us with. I've clicked
it several thousand times in the past few years.

------
bigtoga
Tinyurl: <http://tinyurl.com/>

~~~
ScottWhigham
I use TinyUrl and the Wikipedia bookmarklet more than any others:
javascript:(function(){q=document.getSelection();
if(!q){void(q=prompt('Wikipedia keywords:',''))};
if(q)location.href='<http://en.wikipedia.org/w/wiki.phtml?search='+escape>(q)})()

Here's an amazon.com lookup one as well:
javascript:void(q=prompt('Enter%20text%20to%20search%20Amazon.',getSelection()));if(q)void(location.href='[http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/external-
search/?keyword='...](http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/external-
search/?keyword='+escape)(q)+'&amp;mode=blended&amp;tag=blogography00-20&amp;Go=Go')

------
mudge
<http://newsconomy.com/>

------
faizur
<http://www.plum.com>

------
joshwa
The bookmarklet for the app I'm building... :)

